# Engine wheels sparking



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the Lionel 6-8480 F3 powered A unit UPC diesel engine. It runs great, no hesitation and cycles thru forward-neutral-reverse smoothly. BUT when it is running all the wheels start sparking on my Lionel FastTrack. The track does not short out but the sparking is disturbing. I tried running it on my standard O guage track and it does not spark but as soon as I reach a certain speed the train does continue to run and the track does not short out but the green light on the transformer starts blinking.
I opened the engine and I do not see any loose or damaged wires. The engine is in excellent condition except for the fact that it sparks.
I am not sure what to look for at this point. What could be causing the sparking and why does the transformer light blink when run beyond a certain speed?

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, clean the wheels AND the track. Next, the fact that it's overloading the transformer indicates that it probably need a good lubrication job. You lube pretty much anything that moves, pay special attention to the motor armature bearings and the gear train. If this has sat for a long time, it may be necessary to clean out the grease at the bottom of the motors and relube there, it gets caked and very hard. In order to clean there, you must remove the motors.

Here's a Pictorial diagram and parts list for your locomotive.


----------



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

This is awesome information. I am going to start working on the engine now per your instructions. 

THANK YOU for the information and for replying so quickly!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just happened to be here.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Of note, do not use grease anywhere even though Lionel did and recommends it. The preferred lube here is 5w-20 motor oil for all lube points. The grease may have dried out, and become very hard and tacky. A good cleaning using contact cleaner and/or IA (isopropyl alcohol) may be needed. It may take a couple tries to get the grease off. While cleaning and inspecting, take a look at the commutator it should be visible below the brush heads.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing that I use on really gunked up trucks is carb cleaner. It makes short work of caked on grease!  Note, use this outside! Also, for any cleaner like this, don't work in the whole locomotive, just the trucks. When you're done, a thorough lube job is necessary, it'll remove ALL the lubricant!


----------



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

First I want to thank all of you for the valuable information you have supplied.
I would never have guessed that something so basic was the root of the problem.
The dirt on the wheels was so thick I could scrape it off! I used a Lionel track eraser to do an initial clean since the dirt was so thick. The only other things I had in the house was track cleaner and WD40. So I did all eight wheels first with the track cleaner then WD40 since I was still seeing some gunk left behind.
I then inspected the inside and out for old caked up grease and then regreased and lubricated the every moving part.
The train is now running with no sparkes at all and the light on the trfansformer is no loner blinking.

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We love success stories.  In matters like these, it's helpful to keep in mind in mind that the simplest explanation is likely the correct one.

*Occam's Razor:* Of two equivalent theories or explanations, all other things being equal, the simpler one is to be preferred. In other words, when you hear hoof beats, think horses, not zebras.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

epattyj said:


> First I want to thank all of you for the valuable information you have supplied.
> I would never have guessed that something so basic was the root of the problem.
> The dirt on the wheels was so thick I could scrape it off! I used a Lionel track eraser to do an initial clean since the dirt was so thick. The only other things I had in the house was track cleaner and WD40. So I did all eight wheels first with the track cleaner then WD40 since I was still seeing some gunk left behind.
> I then inspected the inside and out for old caked up grease and then regreased and lubricated the every moving part.
> ...



Clean the track too.
NO STEEL WOOL!

We have threads for cleaning tube track, I never used your track but I would think you can clean it the same way.
Someone correct me if I am wrong.

You don't have any rubbing alcohol in the house?
That is Isopropanol, (IPA)
Get 99% if you do. Your local drug store will have it.
Though it might be cheaper elsewhere.


----------

